# Easy off wine label paper



## dehamm (Mar 31, 2012)

Does anyone have a supplier for wine label paper? Looking for a good product that removes easily and reduces my current cost per label. 8.5 x 11 full sheet so I can design and cut different sizes of labels.

I have been using a moist on label paper that works great (as long as they are laser printed.) They come off with hot water. My current supplier only sells the paper in 10 sheet packs at a fairly high price of 50 cents per sheet, 8.5 x 11. 
I would like to buy 25, 50 or even a 100 sheets if available and reduce the price for a comperable 'easy-off' material.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't use labels on anything except for the bottles I give away as gifts. I don't have to worry about cleaning the labels from those bottles anyway, and as for the ones I reuse (the wine my family and I drink) I only use the small envelope labels on the shrink cap seals. When I remove the shrinkcap seals, the label comes off too.


----------



## Wiz (Mar 31, 2012)

I use the paper from George - 18 sheets for $5.99 in colors or white.

Mike


----------



## Turock (Apr 1, 2012)

We use paper that's been printed on one side. We don't really care about paper quality at all. If you glue it on with a decoupage glue, the paper sticks well to glass, remains intact even under refrigeration, and soaks off almost immediately with water. The glue we use is called Mod Podge and can be found in craft stores and Wal Mart,altho Wal Mart is more expensive. 

We found that the cheaper the paper, the easier the label lays down. High quality paper is almost too thick and requires a bit more glue. Good old typewriter paper, recycled letter heads, a box of old pin-type printer paper, that no one wants---all make for good label paper. In 23 years, we've never paid for paper for labels.


----------



## almargita (Apr 1, 2012)

I used to use the peel off gummed labels but switched to plain paper I get from Costco. Its 800 sheets of 24# paper for about $6.00. Just cut out the label & attach with a Elmers Glue stick. When finished with the bottle, just soak it for a little bit in warm water & the label just slides off, no more scrapping!! Don't have to worry about trying line up the graphics on the gummed label anymore. Much easier......

Al


----------



## desquared (Apr 1, 2012)

I've just used regular copy paper (20#), printed things on a laser printer, and attached the labels with a "glue stick". Run the bottle under hot water, and the label comes off in about 3 seconds. I've used this for my beer brewing as well as my wine making.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Apr 1, 2012)

I cut mine out of parchment paper like used for resumes. I bought it at target. and glue it on with milk.


----------



## digitaleye (Apr 2, 2012)

I use Epson adhesive vinyl for my labels. Colors look good and it really sticks well, no extra adhesive required, yet still peels off completely. Prints well from ink jet printers.


----------



## Luc (Apr 2, 2012)

I use regular printer paper and print my design on them.
4 labels on a sheet of regular A4 paper.

Next I glue them with milk.
Works like a charm. They only let loose when soaked in water and then they come off really easy.

Look here:
http://www.wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2011/02/etiketten-plakken-met-melk-glue-your.html

Luc


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Apr 2, 2012)

Luc, I'm going to try that technique! Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Noontime (Apr 2, 2012)

online labels has a removable adhesive label stock that comes in full sheets so you can print and cut out whatever you like. The removable adhesive works great...stays on very well but pulls right off when you want. We use a similar label stock on some of our labels and it works great.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 2, 2012)

Plain copier paper, affixed with milk. When you rinse the bottle, the water splashing on the outside of it will be enough to make it peel right off. Run your hand over the whitish milk "glue" that's left, and you have a bottle ready to go. I do my labels in Word. Cheap, fast, easy.


----------

